# Cpl Chris Shallow



## HItorMiss (26 Jan 2012)

Yesterday Cpl Chris Shallow died of Cancer.

He was a first course member of CSOR and a Special Operator since 2006. 

I had the pleasure of knowing and working with Chris and I can say I will miss him and his humor. Chris got me into proper weight lifting and the use of natural supplements to further my training goals. He was one hell of  soldier and door kicker.

Let'em hang shooter, time for your well deserved break.

Audeamus!


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2012)

Condolences and thoughts to Chris' family, friends, and Regiment.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2012)

Condolences


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jan 2012)

Our condolences to the family, friends and comrades in arms of Cpl Shallow.    

RIP Cpl Shallow


----------



## Journeyman (26 Jan 2012)

Damn


----------



## Armymedic (28 Jan 2012)

Thanks for posting this D.

Chris joined the CF in Aug 04. Chris was previously from 3 RCR Mike (para) Coy. And, as BM said, a member of the inaugural SOBQ is 2006. He served in Afghanistan on two separate occasions.

He passed peacefully surrounded by family.

The Regiment is actively assisting the family at this difficult time.


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Jan 2012)

Chris Shallow's Obituary

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/ottawacitizen/obituary.aspx?n=christopher-shallow&pid=155666080


----------



## rocco (29 Jan 2012)

Jan 28, 2012

The Ottawa Citizen

Ottawa - SHALLOW, Christopher
(Corporal, Canadian Special Operations Regiment)
It is with heavy and sad hearts that we announce the passing of our beloved son Christopher, at the tender young age of 29 on January 25, 2012. Devoted son to Edward and Gail, Chris left this world wrapped in his parents loving arms at 11:30 a.m. after a courageous and valiant 2 year battle with cancer. He will be proudly remembered by brothers Jason and Daniel, and sisters Melanie and Rebecca. He was loved in life and will be dearly missed by his uncles, aunts, cousins, nephew, and his very wide circle of military and civilian friends. After graduation from Colonel By, Chris took up several odd jobs before entering the Canadian Forces. He joined the Royal Canadian Regiment in 2005 and quickly set his sights on the Canadian Special Operations Force. He applied and was selected into the Canadian Special Operations Regiment in 2006. He subsequently served two tours of duty in Afghanistan as a Special Operator. Chris was accomplished as a soldier, an incredible human being, and an inspiration to us all. God's newest angel in heaven will always be our hero on earth. Memories of Chris' virtues and qualities will be cherished by all, and we trust his spirit will engulf us in love for years to come. The family would like to extend their sincerest thanks to the 5th floor staff at the Ottawa General Hospital and the Elisabeth Bruyere Continuing Care Centre for their dedicated and tireless kindness, as well as the numerous support arms of the Canadian Military. Family will receive condolences on Friday, February 3, 2012 from 10:00 am until Service time at 12:30 pm in the Sacred Space of the Beechwood National Memorial Centre, 280 Beechwood Avenue, Ottawa, followed by interment in The National Cemetery of Canada Section of Beechwood Cemetery. In lieu of flowers, memorial donations to the Canadian Cancer Society would be appreciated.


----------



## JPfrom613wasaggfg (30 Jan 2012)

Condolences

I went to high school with his younger brother. It is a small but proud country that we live in and fine men and women are hardly ever gone without being greatly missed.
 :yellow:


----------

